# carrera virtuoso



## chonkers (12 Aug 2010)

Hi was wondering if anybody had an idea what make and model of cassette is on a carrera virtouso i got new in feb i cant seem to see it listed on halfords site.also iam buying two new wheels for said bike could i use 2 different cassettes to save swapping over when using the different wheels or will this csuse the chain to slip etc.

Cheers

ian


----------



## NormanD (12 Aug 2010)

If it's the 16 speed shimano shifters, then my guessing is it'll be the shimano rear casette on the back (my carrera subway is sram and it's scram parts through out) But if you're buying new wheels, then I'd stick with like for like sram v sram parts/ shimano v shimano parts. 

Norm


----------



## 2Loose (12 Aug 2010)

There are quite a few Shimano 8spd cassettes available, but try to match the number of teeth on the largest cog to what you have now - there is a chance that your rear mech won't be able to take some with loads of teeth (e.g. 34) as these are normally for mtb's and long mechs.

I would think that your existing chain and cassette would have worn a little by now, therefore using a new cassette and old chain is likely to give dodgy changing and probably chain slip. Best to swap chain and cassette at the same time...perhaps a fresh chain and 2 cassettes, 1 for each wheel, but try to keep the mileage alternating to keep wear fairly similiar.


----------



## chonkers (12 Aug 2010)

Cheers norm it says shimano st2200 mech if that helps so can i put any shimano cassette on new wheels or exact model thats on old wheels 

cheers 
ian


----------



## adscrim (12 Aug 2010)

Ian

See here - any of those should work. I suspect the bike came with a 12-25 cassette. With regards chain wear and slippage, it's dependant on how much you've used the bike. Assuming you use it regularly, hence the need/want for new wheel then you may require a new chain. If it was me, I'd be getting a new chain and checking when it arrived if there was any slippage on the old cassette, ordering a second new cassette if it was worn. It's also handy to have a chain wear tool so tha you can check chain wear before it get to far - you can do this with a steel rule but I'm too lazy.


----------



## chonkers (12 Aug 2010)

adscrim said:


> Ian
> 
> See here - any of those should work. I suspect the bike came with a 12-25 cassette. With regards chain wear and slippage, it's dependant on how much you've used the bike. Assuming you use it regularly, hence the need/want for new wheel then you may require a new chain. If it was me, I'd be getting a new chain and checking when it arrived if there was any slippage on the old cassette, ordering a second new cassette if it was worn. It's also handy to have a chain wear tool so tha you can check chain wear before it get to far - you can do this with a steal rule but I'm too lazy.


hi adscrim cheers for link i was worried about chain slippage if fir any reason i had to take new wheels off and put old back on with original cassete so in effect using the one chain at some point on two different cassettes if that makes sense iam only changing wheels as the ones that came with bike are heavy buggers lol but didnt want to swap cassettes over having said that done nearly 2000mile on it since feb so might be best just to change chain as well 

cheers

ian


----------



## RedBike (12 Aug 2010)

You can put any Shimano (or Sram) cassette on your wheels.

However...
For your current shifters to work with your new cassette will need to have the same number of sprockets as your old one (ie 8 speed?) and unless you fancy changing your rear mech the outer sprocket needs to be of a similar size. 

If your outer sprocket is currently say 25teeth then fitting a cassette with say 27teeth shouldn't cause a problem but you probably wont get away with running a cassette with a 32 tooth sprocket. 



You can run two cassettes but there are a few issues with wear. 

Your chain will stretch/wear as it ages. 
If you use a partly worn chain on a new cassette then the cassette will wear at an accelerated rate. 

If you use a worn chain on an unworn cassette then the chain will slip. So if you do 1000s of miles on one set of wheels then suddenly put the other set on you might find the chain slips or you new cassette wears out at an alarming rate. 


Also, there's no guarante that when you switch wheels that your gears will remain correctly indexed. Different wheels have the cassettes in very slightly different places. We're only talking mm differences but normally thats all thats needed to throw your gears indexing out.


----------



## adscrim (12 Aug 2010)

chonkers said:


> hi adscrim cheers for link i was worried about chain slippage if fir any reason i had to take new wheels off and put old back on with original cassete so in effect using the one chain at some point on two different cassettes if that makes sense iam only changing wheels as the ones that came with bike are heavy buggers lol but didnt want to swap cassettes over having said that done nearly 2000mile on it since feb so might be best just to change chain as well
> 
> cheers
> 
> ian




Yes, get a new chain and some power links; then keep the old chain for when you've got the old wheels on.


----------



## 2Loose (12 Aug 2010)

Manual for rear mech here: Manual says that the max size of the cassette is 26 tooth. You may get away with a 27 tooth, but definitely not anything bigger.


----------



## chonkers (12 Aug 2010)

thanks very much for all the replys they have been a great help still getting my head around learning to repair upgrade etc just checked and cassette thats on is 25/12 so going for that size with a new chain and buying a spare chain in case i need to swap wheels in a hurry etc for old cassette plus 2 new tyres a new seat and some other bits and bobs girlfriend is going to love me she even called me a geek last night.just one more thing please which wheels out of these 2 are best *[font="""]Mavic Aksium 2010 [/font]*or *[font="""]Fulcrum Racing 5[/font]* there both about what i can afford thanks

and thanks again for all replys i will let you,s know how i get on 

ian


----------



## cyberknight (12 Aug 2010)

chonkers said:


> thanks very much for all the replys they have been a great help still getting my head around learning to repair upgrade etc just checked and cassette thats on is 25/12 so going for that size with a new chain and buying a spare chain in case i need to swap wheels in a hurry etc for old cassette plus 2 new tyres a new seat and some other bits and bobs girlfriend is going to love me she even called me a geek last night.just one more thing please which wheels out of these 2 are best *[font="""]Mavic Aksium 2010 [/font]*or *[font="""]Fulcrum Racing 5[/font]* there both about what i can afford thanks
> 
> and thanks again for all replys i will let you,s know how i get on
> 
> ian



My virtuosso has a 12-25 cassette and combined with the compact double at the front you should not need a bigger ring at the back unless you have some serious hills.

Have to let me know how the wheels pan out as i have considered getting some new wheels myself if i had some spare cash. The only thing i have done to mine is put a new saddle on as i could not get on with the stock one and put a shorter stem as i have a small torso for my height.( I have considered looking at women s frames as they tend to come with a shorter head tube than a standard frame that i always have to modify )


----------



## chonkers (13 Aug 2010)

cyberknight said:


> My virtuosso has a 12-25 cassette and combined with the compact double at the front you should not need a bigger ring at the back unless you have some serious hills.
> 
> Have to let me know how the wheels pan out as i have considered getting some new wheels myself if i had some spare cash. The only thing i have done to mine is put a new saddle on as i could not get on with the stock one and put a shorter stem as i have a small torso for my height.( I have considered looking at women s frames as they tend to come with a shorter head tube than a standard frame that i always have to modify )



i will do mate hopefully get them today depending when i finish work must admit i put a shorter stem on mine to as found i was stretched with the one it came with 

cheers

ian


----------



## mr_s81 (13 Aug 2010)

cyberknight said:


> My virtuosso has a 12-25 cassette and combined with the compact double at the front you should not need a bigger ring at the back unless you have some serious hills.
> 
> Have to let me know how the wheels pan out as i have considered getting some new wheels myself if i had some spare cash. The only thing i have done to mine is put a new saddle on as i could not get on with the stock one and put a shorter stem as i have a small torso for my height.( I have considered looking at women s frames as they tend to come with a shorter head tube than a standard frame that i always have to modify )



I recently changed the wheels on my Virtuoso to a set of Planet X Model B's. I know as far as rims go they're at the lower end of the budget (£125 including p&p), but they are much lighter than the original wheels and felt very strong in the handful of rides I've been on since I bought them. I should also say that I changed the Innova 700cx25 stock tyres to Vittoria Rubino Pro III's (700cx23) so this may also contribute to the weight difference between the two.

As far as performance goes. the new rims and tyres are a definite help on the hills. Acceleration is also improved. I tested myself against previous runs on the Edge 500 and I have shaved some time (not a massive amount, a few minutes) without discernably working harder than normal - according to the HRM at least.

Slightly off thread but the comfort I'm getting on the combination of the new rims and Rubino Pro's on 23 is as good (if not slightly better) than the ride I was getting on the stock rubber in 700cx25 form, so hopefully better rims should also help in that respect.


----------



## automatic_jon (13 Aug 2010)

mr_s81 said:


> Slightly off thread but the comfort I'm getting on the combination of the new rims and Rubino Pro's on 23 is as good (if not slightly better) than the ride I was getting on the stock rubber is 700cx25 form, so hopefully better rims should also help in that respect.



The stock tyres on the virtuoso were bomb proof but slower than a special school on university challenge. I swapped mine for bony race lites and have never looked back, apart from after the occasional visit from the fairy.
Wheels are next on my to do list I think but that could end up being a very long way of yet.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Aug 2010)

I should add i changed the tyres to conti gator skins asap.


----------



## chonkers (13 Aug 2010)

Hopefully i will see a difference tomorrow i went in the end with the mavic wheel set for £169.00 partly because they didnt have the fulcrum ones in stock also got continenal ultra race 700/23 not sure what the tyres are like but defo lighter then the stock wheels and tyres plus a new cassette and chain boy did i have to crawl to the girlfriend 

cheers

ian


----------

